# Car harness



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Just wondering what size to get and if anyone has the RAC one? Just thought for his next vet appointment next week and also two puppy parties at the vets (which I'm quite excited about and they are free!) and nobody will be with me to hold him. I'm not going to use my crate id like him sat on the front seat so I imagine the RAC harness is my best option?


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I have this one...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003UU6SVM/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=pet-supplies

It seems well padded and Ive had no problems so far although it is a bit of a faff getting it on until you get used to it. I think mine is a medium and Molly's 9 months and 7kgs 

xxx


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks, it looks quite good.


----------

